# need help on shimano spinning reels (anti reverse not working)



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

i got friend who has 2 spinning reels. one is a sedona 2500 fd and the other is a symetre 4000 fh. On both reels the anti reverse switch is broken. On the sedona, when i engage the switch, it prevents it from turning the normal way. the symetre the anti reverse doesnt work at all. after breaking it down i cant get the little thing to move the stop the big roller bearing. the platform on the bearing will move though.

also both reels are gritty as all get out. ive soaked the roller bearing and the shaft bearings in acetone and got lots of rust out but they still are rough. would repalcing them smooth them out.


these reels come from a fishing friend of mine who will fish a reel until it legit stops working and then ask me to fix it. ive made him see the light on lube and i use corrosion x for about everything. these are just the reels he has left.


thanks guys for the help.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

See if this helps.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

will try when i get home, thanks for the help. i guess my google fu was off today


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Take to Mike Johnson in Lake Jackson 
let him have his hand at fix'n it.


----------



## Masoud (Feb 25, 2016)

You can also order bearing kits by reel from Bocca Bearings.

http://www.bocabearings.com/?gclid=CP_ZnLSwtMsCFYSAaQod32wEpg


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Yeah... both reels are kegged. gonna have to do this the hard way


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Stripping those spinning reels apart are some PITA. A lot of reel cleaners are shy away from spinning reels for this reason.
Best of luck!


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I don't know why. I can take apart a baitcast (well... enough to thoroghly clean it) but I purposely put these reels off to last because it's very time intensive to take apart and put back together. And a lot of the stuff involves you holding your mouth just right.


----------

